# Football with 200-400



## Pierre Bonenfant (Sep 1, 2013)

Boris Bede from the Rouge et OR football club of the Laval university in Québec city.

This has been shot yesterday night during a game against McGill university. It was my first game of the season and the first one with my "precious" (Canon 200-400mm)







Slightly reframed for composition, no noise reduction.

Camera Model	Canon EOS-1D X
Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/1000
Av( Aperture Value )	4.0
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed	6400
Lens	EF200-400mm f/4L IS USM
Focal Length	262.0mm

Visit my gallery: www.pbase.com/pbon


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2013)

Great shot Pierre. Very sharp. Perfect timing on the kick.

The Canon 200-400 is an awesome lens.


----------



## Zen (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree. It IS a great shot. The only thing that would make it better would be to include the ball coming off his toe in the upper right corner . . . showing action! Now THAT would be something!!

Good luck.

Zen ;D


----------

